# Bicis 26 vs 29



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hola amigos, estoy pensando cual seria mi nuevo proyecto de bici para el año que entra.

Yo nunca he rodado una bici 29, porque me caen mal, de solo verlas.

La mitad de mis amigos de los grupos con los que ruedo frecuentemente, ya se cambiaron a bicis 29 y cuentan maravillas.

Quisiera que de los miembros de este foro, que ya han tenido la oportunidad de rodar en ambos tamaño de rodado, nos dieran su opinion.

Cualquier comentario, sugerencia o queja es bienvenido. :thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*On the road ( trail ) again ....*



DrF035 said:


> Hola amigos, estoy pensando cual seria mi nuevo proyecto de bici para el año que entra.
> 
> Yo nunca he rodado una bici 29, porque me caen mal, de solo verlas.
> 
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mon Dieu !!! Oh No ...mi estimado Doctor , no otra vez :yikes::rant: ......volviste a destapar esa olla de presión que adentro tiene esa polémica ....ja ja ja

Adelante pues con los comentarios del respetable :idea:

Estaremos pendientes para leer :lol::lol::lol:

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola, yo puedo dar mi opinion personal tengo 2 full susp 26 y 1 hardtail 29 con mas de 1 año de uso, bueno mi recomendacion es que tiene que ver mucho el terreno donde ruedes y como te guste rodar, definitivamente si eres xc una 29 ya sea hardtail o full susp es lo mejor,si tambien te gusta tomar pavimento y rutear cuando no puedes ir a la montaña definitivamente 29er hardtail,por otro lado yo nunca e probado una 29er full susp pero haciendo cuentas segun lo que conozco de las full susp 26 que ya tengo un rato rodando con ellas, es que creo que si practicas all mountain o enduro ahi si esta mas dificil la decision porque bicis all mountain 29er no hay tantas opciones y es como un volado el pensar como te van a funcionar en comparacion a una 26 all mountain de que con solo ver la geometria ya sabes que puedes esperar, yo en lo personal mi proxima compra aunque e jurado que no voy a comprar una bici en un rato y creo que voy a romper ese juramento va a ser una bici all mountain 29er, definitivamente creo que son mas las cosa positivas de una 29 que las negativas.


----------



## el_novato (Aug 16, 2010)

Yo tengo 26 y no tengo lana para una 29 de momento pero su tienes las patas ( la29 requiere más torque) vete por una 29 fs de carbón


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

el_novato said:


> Yo tengo 26 y no tengo lana para una 29 de momento pero su tienes las patas ( la29 requiere más torque) vete por una 29 fs de carbón


hola, si eso me falto mencionar necesitas en algunas situaciones mas torque o en palabras mas sencillas meterle mas pierna, si creo que tiene que ver la estatura yo mido 1.80 y tengo piernas largas, creo que me acomodan bien las 29 pero igual las 26, si uno es mas bajo o tiene piernas cortas habria que probarla antes, y si me encantaria una bici 29 fs y pero no hay varo,saludos.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hasta el momento sacamos 2 conclusiones:

1. No hay LANA en el medio bicicletero.
2. Las 29 llevan la delantera.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Hasta el momento sacamos 2 conclusiones:
> 
> 1. No hay LANA en el medio bicicletero.
> 2. Las 29 llevan la delantera.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Con la número Uno definitivamente no estoy de acuerdo, o mejor dicho no es una conclusión general , es individual .

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Lo que realmente me ha hecho cambiar de opinion sobre mi gusto por las bicis 29, es el desarrollo de nuevas suspensiones tipo All Mountain.

Un ejemplo es esta belleza, para rodado 29, con 140 mm de recorrido, barras de 34 mm y unicrown:









Saludos


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

pues mi primera experiencia con las 29ers no fue muy buena (GF Sugar de mi padre unos años atras), pero hoy tengo una On One Inbred 29er y me gusta mucho...rueda super bien..y eso que la tengo con rudas baratas y pesadas y horquilla rigida...acabo de comprarle una Manitou Tower que esta por instalar apenas compre ruedas con eje delantero de 15mm


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola, suena bien pero me imagino que es hardtail, me gustaria saber quien tiene y su experiencia en una full susp 29er.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hola Crisillo. que gusto saludarte por acá, tenia mucho que no sabíamos nada de ti.

La Inbred 29 es un cuadro super chevere, lastima que no se consiguen tan facil de este lado del charco.

Lo interesante seria que bikers como ustedes (crisillo y brunomu) que ya han probado rodar en las dos medidas, explicaran ventajas y desventajas y lo que mas les impacto de rodar una 29.

En mi rodada dominical, ya conseguí 2 amigos que están dispuestos a intercambiar bicicletas conmigo, para el siguiente domingo (una es una specialized 29 doble suspensión y otra rígida Zion también 29)

Lo que comentan es que para arrancarla, es mas lenta, lograr llegar a una velocidad crucero. Pero una vez encarrerada en mas veloz que las 26 y conserva mas la inercia.

Saludos


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

he tenido la oportunidad de platicar con gurus, cientificos locos del ciclismo y me han dicho que todo mountain biker deberia tener en su establo una hardtail 29! yo no se todavia si mi proxima bici sera 650b o 29,pero no sera 26... aunque yo mido 1.68

lo malo es que estoy "mal acostumbrado" a una buena bici (cannondale, lefty, xx, etc.) de modo que tendre que gastar un buen $$$$$$

de lo unico que estoy seguro es que mi proxima bici no va a ser spesh, sera italiana(menciono esto pa´echarle mas lumbre al post:madmax: )

si te vas a aventar con una 29, te aconsejo que sea hardtail pues apenas vas a empezar a conocerlas:thumbsup: si me permites recomendarte una, busca la intense hard eddie o la lynskey pro 29 que es lo mas fregon que puedes conseguir por aqui cerca(pais vecino)


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Si fuera una 29 rigida, yo creo que seria algo así:

















Pero mas bien, me inclino por una doble,:









Para continuar con la tradcion familiar 

Saludos

Dr Foes


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

@DrF035 Hace 3 semanas me prestaron una giant talon 29er hardtrail para bajar de la entrada de glorieta hasta la salida de toboganes, fue una de las experiencias mas aterradoras que haya vivido ( esta bien exagere). 
Ya en serio me costaba mucho trabajo controlar la bici , en las vueltas sentia que me caira en cualquier momento. La inercia de la bici me hacia sentir que vendria un "over the bars" en cualquier momento, aquí un punto a destacar es que el manubrio era completamente plano y yo estoy mas acostumbrado a traer médium or hi rise en la spot. Ademas soy en parte culpable por no haberme llevado la 29er desde la salida de la caseta y trata de ver como se comportaba, se me hizo fácil hacer intercambio antes de bajar por toboganes.
A su favor tengo que decir que ruedan por donde sea.. los primeros drops entrando a toboganes ni se sentían ( y eso que era un HT) lo que hacia que la bici no perdiera velocidad en lo absoluto. Y bueno estéticamente si me quedaba mejor mido 1.85.
No te puedo decir que tal acelera y/o sube porque no tuve oportunidad de probarla en la vereda hacia mariano otero, pero de bajada si es toda una experiencia. Conclusion: conservare mis bicis 26" por un rato mas.

saludos


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Bien interesante tu comentario Leo.

En mi experiencia, muchas veces me ha pasado, que todo cambio por positivo, que sea, siempre hay un periodo llamado "curva de aprendizaje", que es el tiempo que lleva a tu cerebro desprogramar conductas anteriores casi automáticas, a nuevas experiencias.

Al principio lo natural, es rechazar lo nuevo, y querer aferrarse a las cosas del pasado.

Ya filosofando un poco, creo que de ahí viene el viejo y conocido refrán de "mas vale malo conocido, que bueno por conocer"

Pero bien, que sigan fluyendo los comentarios.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Aqui les dejo un review OBLIGATORIO para que lo estudien todos los que estan pensando hacer el crossover a bicis 29.

Santa Cruz Tallboy LTc Review - BikeRadar


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Ya se venia venir*

Y hablando de bicis chidas, Turner, no se podia quedar atras y tubo que entrarle al carbono para poder competir con sus archirivales, aqui me enviaron una foto ultrasecreta de la serie 001 de Turner carbono.

Que la disfruten y que Specialized y Trek se pongan a temblar:









Saludos


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Eso mas bien parece una imitación chafiiiiiiiiiiisima


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

29 is mas bueno most of the time. 5 years ago I had trouble getting a 29 inch tire in Oregon. Now they are easy to get. 3 years ago the bike shop in Seattle laughed in my face when I said 29er. Now they sell them. 2 years ago the bike shop in Ensenada said is that a 29er¿ Now the owner rides one and says ¨si mas bueno.

slowly but surely they are coming

In Guadalajara last April I saw 2 bike shops with a 29er for sale, and only 1 29 inch tire for sale. In June I bought a 26 inch wheel bike to ride to Chiapas. Because there is a 26 inch tire in every village. In 5 years I will ride my 29er toChiapas and buy a tire in any city if I need one

26 turns tighter corners
29 covers more ground
29 goes over bigger bumps
Lynyrd Skynyrd-Coming Home - YouTube


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Lynyrd Skynyrd-Coming Home - YouTube[/QUOTE]

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimados compatriotas del pedal :

Algo que sinceramente me ha gustado mucho de este thread es la participación de Lynyrd Skynyrd ...grupazo !!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Y que viva el rock y el mtb. :drumroll::rockon::band:

saludos
the last biker


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

independientemente de si ese cuadro es chafa o no, creo que las hardtails 29 ya tienen casi su limite de experimentacion en lo que numeros de geometria, eso me refiero en que todas las pruebas fallidas o exitosas ya se han hecho y no hay mucho para donde moverse en ese aspecto, claro van a mejorar los pesos de los cuadros las supensiones,llantas y todos los demas componentes pero los numeros en geo no se van a mover mucho, en cambio las 29er full susp si creo que van a estar cambiando y se tienen que afinar muchos detalles en geometria cuando pasan de 130mm en suspension.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

20lt said:


> eso mas bien parece una imitación chafiiiiiiiiiiisima


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

brunomu said:


> independientemente de si ese cuadro es chafa o no, creo que las hardtails 29 ya tienen casi su limite de experimentacion en lo que numeros de geometria, eso me refiero en que todas las pruebas fallidas o exitosas ya se han hecho y no hay mucho para donde moverse en ese aspecto, claro van a mejorar los pesos de los cuadros las supensiones,llantas y todos los demas componentes pero los numeros en geo no se van a mover mucho, en cambio las 29er full susp si creo que van a estar cambiando y se tienen que afinar muchos detalles en geometria cuando pasan de 130mm en suspension.


Asi es, las 29 han ido cambiando mucho su geometria, desde su introduccion, hasta el día de hoy. Por ejemplo empezaron con Head Angles de 72 grados y hora las ultimas ya van en 68. Pero definitivamente van evolucionando rapidisimo, porque ya tienen la experiencia de la evolucion de las 26 que les ha servido de escuela.

Y me parece bueno que haya tamaños de rueda para todos los gustos, terrenos y geografias. :thumbsup:

Pero a la larga creo que sera imposible para las tiendas o bike shops, tener surtido y stock de todos los estandares que se han creado en el mundillo del mtb.

Hoy en dia si quieres armar una bici custom, tienes que tener un doctorado en componentes, para que no te fallen las compatiblildades. :eekster:

Saludos


----------



## crisRo (Jan 15, 2013)

jajajaja que divertido es ver siempre estos foros de 26 vs 29s!


----------

